# Folding fishing knife?



## BigBluefish (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd like to get a locking folder for fishing. I'd like a slim blade, not more than 4 - 4.5 inches. Tasks to be cutting bait, gutting, simple fileting, scaling, cutting line, etc. 

I'd like to stay within a $70 budget.

Any suggestions?


----------



## carrot (Apr 18, 2010)

Spyderco Catcherman would be ideal but it has been discontinued. Perhaps the Benchmade Salmon River instead?


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 19, 2010)

Check out the CRKT Surf 'N Turf Folder 5" blade, Micarta handle, liner lock, thumb stud, pocket clip, sounds like the bomb. There's a video on this link.


----------



## Gryffin (Apr 19, 2010)

I second the suggestion of the Benchmade Salmon River. I have one, and it works great!

However, I'm not convinced that a folding knife is really appropriate for gutting or filleting. Not that they're not capable of it, just that it's very messy work, and folding knives in general are a royal PITA to clean properly. No matter how many times I wash and flush out my Salmon River, it never seems to be enough. :sick2:


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 19, 2010)

Opinel slim-line in the size you like! Very VERY cheap compared to *everything* else but just a great buy!

I you dont like the price you can always get one with exotic wood or just jam some diamonds in the handle :twothumbs


----------



## guardpost3 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a few folding filet knives from kershaw that ive found are great for keeping in my tackle boxes, cost me about 20 bucks each. The blade is a little longer than you want at 6 inches, but might be worth a look.


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 23, 2010)

Gryffin said:


> I second the suggestion of the Benchmade Salmon River. I have one, and it works great!
> 
> However, I'm not convinced that a folding knife is really appropriate for gutting or filleting. Not that they're not capable of it, just that it's very messy work, and folding knives in general are a royal PITA to clean properly. No matter how many times I wash and flush out my Salmon River, it never seems to be enough. :sick2:


 
I agree. Folders are a PITA to clean. And I have a couple of suitable fixed blade knives. And I usually filet, or used to, many moons ago, at home in the kitchen. My wife probably won't go for that now, though ...  

The problem is, I want a folder for "suburban" fishing with my son. Grab-the-stuff-and-go after work for an hour or so. Years ago, I could get away with carrying a fixed blade around town. Not anymore. While a blade over 4" is legal if I am fishing or hunting (otherwise, there is no provision under my state's law to carry a knife with a blade over 4") my life will be much simpler if it's a folder that rides in my pocket out of sight. So the filet knife and the Bucks are out of the question.

That CRKT knife looks nice...low stock thogh. I wonder if they have any left. 

A couple of you guys mentioned the Benchmade Salmon River. Who stocks that model online?


----------



## skyfire (Apr 23, 2010)

you should check out the spyderco "salt" line-up which is supposed to be rust proof. comes in all shapes and sizes, straight blade or serrated. and very affordable.

i use a spyderco salt 1 which is similar to the delica and it works great for line cutting, rope cutting, bait, and other things. it doesnt fillet that good. but i use a fillet-only knife for that.


----------



## Gryffin (Apr 25, 2010)

BigBluefish said:


> I agree. Folders are a PITA to clean. … The problem is, I want a folder for "suburban" fishing with my son. Grab-the-stuff-and-go after work for an hour or so. Years ago, I could get away with carrying a fixed blade around town. Not anymore.



Ah, gotcha. Makes sense now.




BigBluefish said:


> A couple of you guys mentioned the Benchmade Salmon River. Who stocks that model online?



Just checked the Benchmade site, it's listed as "discontinued". A quick Googling didn't turn up any online from any stores I recognize, so scoring one might be a bit of a challenge. You could always try fleaBay, I suppose; I see one Salmon Creek (5.72" blade version) up there now.


----------



## radiopej (Apr 14, 2015)

The Spyderco Salt line does seem to be the best suited.

You could also go for a Victorinox multitool. The little pliers could be useful for fishing. Main problem would be cleaning, where the Spyderco is easier.


----------



## Dipti13 (Apr 17, 2015)

I guess you need something like best kitchen knives . Now, I would say you can have Mini Ak-47 folder that will be suitable for your fishing task.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 17, 2015)

Wow, you guys dug this thread up from the grave. lol


----------



## ForrestChump (May 1, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> Wow, you guys dug this thread up from the grave. lol



Dead threads are the best threads!

Spyderco Pacific Salt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0Ti9lL-LyU

I beleive there is a 3.8" version, I would go with that.


----------



## desmobob (May 1, 2015)

The Spyderco Salt series' H-1 blade steel is incredibly corrosion resistant AND takes and holds an excellent edge. I keep yellow-handled Pacific Salt on my paddling vest when kayaking; fresh and salt water. I think Spyderco in general offers a good bang for the buck as far as design and blade steels for the money.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 1, 2015)

A yellow Atlantic Salt is with me every day and night when out and about. I swam in the ocean with it as well. That steel gets work hardened by sharpening it. Serration all the way, for me. Can you filet a fish with a serrated knife?


----------



## ForrestChump (May 1, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> A yellow Atlantic Salt is with me every day and night when out and about. I swam in the ocean with it as well.* That steel gets work hardened by sharpening it.* Serration all the way, for me. Can you filet a fish with a serrated knife?



Food for thought: http://www.cliffstamp.com/knives/forum/read.php?24,6512 

The New fixed blade this is mentioned:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrC--7O79M4 

I can't think of a reason you couldn't fillet a fish serrated, look what they can do to tomatoes. Fish is quite a bit stiffer. Im sure somone with more knowledge will jump in here on this one.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 2, 2015)

I have a yellow handle serrated Aqua Salt from the original run. It is on the shoulder strap of my forest pack, butt of knife facing forward on top of shoulder. It is not for fish filet, it is for the unlikely encounter of mountain lion and bear. I do not use it for utilitarian use. The handle is actually fairly light, and it is not something you feel is overly heavy. I lost a grommit that held the G clip on the scabbard and Spyderco sent me another one. I cinched the grommits tight and never had another loss, after these years. 

My experience, that when sharpening serrations, do not round over the serration 'points'. Almost make a hook there, sharpening up TO the point on both sides of the point. Maybe this has been described on knife forums...

It is my understanding that fillet knifes do best if they are thin, but this is not a thick knife. 

Since this thread is old, I hope leadership does not delete this bit of off-topicness.


----------



## yaricket (Jul 16, 2015)

*Folding fishing k*

I would say for a strictly work knife, not self defense, a Buck 110 folding hunter. Im not much for self defense knives.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: Folding fishing k*

Havalon Baracuta. Blade swapper, no sharpening (unless you want to.)


----------

